# Goodbye my Fuzzy Gray



## catlover62 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi I have joined this site many months ago and totally forgot about it. I rejoined cause I found that beautiful Animation of The Rainbow Bridge and while looking at the animation I seen my Fuzzy Gray kitty. Fuzzy Gray just passed away this past Saturday, at home, in the arms of my boyfriend. So the pain is very much alive in me. Fuzzy was 12 years old when he passed. About a month ago he was diagnosed with Hyperthyroid disease and was put on medicine, which I gave him 1/2 tablet in the mornnig 1/2 at night. He was suppose to go for bloodwork that Satuday to see if the dosage was working. But a few days before I took him in to the vet cause his nose was running, muscus was coming out. So then I was told he had a upper respirtory infection and was given a shot of penicilin and antibotis. That was Wed. Friday night I was giving him the drops of antibotics when he jumped off the sofa and fell to the floor he couldnt walk . He stand and fall over. I felt now the end was coming fast for Fuzzy. My boyfriend placed him back on the sofa and I went upstairs, boyfriend stood sometime with him and came up to bed. Now take it Fuzzy couldnt walk anymore well at 2am I feel something jump on the bed I looked and it was Fuzzy! He came to lay down next to me. Im like who took you up?? Now that I think some Angel must of guided him upstairs to me to say goodbye to me. I let him be for about 1/2 hour then put him back on the sofa and told him I love him and went back up to bed. I didnt sleep at all Thinking that fuzzy is so bad I might have to make that dreaded decision at 5:30 am I found my boyfriend on the sofa holding fuzzy across his lap. I went and kissed my little kitty and told him it was alright to go now. That I love him and thanked him for giving me the greatest gift of all and that I will alway love him and he will live in my heart forever. I went back up stairs and that was the last time I seen him breathing. I went upstairs to pray to God to please take him for this is his home and he was not to die in a vets office with strangers around him. About 7am, my boyfriend came up and told me he was gone and he placed him in the carrier with his bed and blanket to take him to the vet. And at 7:30 thats were he went to the vet to be set to be cremate. I thanked God again for taking my baby out of his sickness. 

My story with Fuzzy started 12 years ago. I rescued him from my friends yard. and from that first day I sat down on the floor and he curled up on my lap and purred I knew this was a lasting relationship.We been buddies since. We have been threw lots of stuff even there was a time he was diabetic and he took his insulin like a big boy. The day I found out he nolonger needed insulin was a celebration cause he wasnt diabetic anymore!!! Way back when I got him, I told him he will never die alone. And that promise was kept. I miss my buddy, my baby and my best friend. I hurt really bad. I lost my cat Whiskers last year she was going be 11 years old. She died of anemia. She took me by surprise and I have not gotten over her death either. I do know something that Fuzzy and Whiskers are at the Rainbow Bridge together. And they both are happy there with my other 2 kitties, Cuddles and Snicker and my dog Lady. And after watching that beautiful animation. I know they all will be waiting for me when its my time at the Rainbow Bridge. 

thanks everyone for listening. Hope to come here more. 

Karla
PS: I do have two other cats that are comforting me. Tarzan and Jane. I thank God everyday for them.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Your story about Fuzzy is very sad. Hugs and purrs to you and your boyfriend.
Heidi


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Fuzzy...the story made me cry!


----------



## catlover62 (Jan 10, 2008)

thank you everyone. I am glad to be back here. Coming here really helps me alot. I feel so blessed to have had Fuzzy for as many years as I have. I hope he is sitting on some angels lap now and purring away. Im going to check other parts of this forum. 

Thanks again
Karla


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Such a sad but touching story. Fuzzy is now at Rainbow Bridge & is happy & healthy now


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Karla, I'm so sorry. This is so very sad, but I am so glad Fuzzy came to your bed to have a last cuddle. I'm sure God heard your prayer. How good God is to trust us with the lives of His little creatures! They are such a blessing to us. I'm sure Fuzzy is purring for the angels. God bless.


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

I am sorry this has happened, it is a very sad story with a sweet ending. It's sooo nice you were able to be there with him and he was able to be held as he started his journey to the rainbow bridge. I wish so much I could have given that company and comfort to my boy last monday, but unfortunately i couldn't and I know how you feel at this very moment. Fuzzy will always be with you... (*hugs*) to you


----------



## catlover62 (Jan 10, 2008)

Im so sorry about your kitty. How old was he? its so hard to let them go. Really is. There isnt a minute I dont think about Fuzzy and Whiskers. sigh


----------



## Duchess (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't know if you're religious or not, but if you aren't please don't take offense when I say that I'm quite sure that kitties are God's way of telling us that he loves us and wants us to be happy. :wink:


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I was searching hyperthyroid when I came across your post. My gray Kitty (14 years old) was diagnosed with it last week. 

Your story made me cry. I'm so sorry for your loss. It seems like it must have been time to go. I'm so glad that you got one last cuddle.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so sorry for Fuzzys passing. It brought tears to my eyes. He loved you and Im sure he felt your love and your boyfriends love back. He will be waiting to see you. He is healthy and painfree now. We are so lucky to have our kittys to journey with us thru this life.


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read of Fuzzy's death. He was (is) obviously a very well-loved kitty, and you are obviously a devoted kitty mom. It's just so hard to lose a cat. I wish you peace, and may God bless you. I know that Fuzzy has crossed the Rainbow Bridge, where he is at peace. Purrs,


----------

